# ipfw logging issue



## wayne47 (Jan 3, 2020)

Running 12.1-RELEASE-p1
I drop the following into syslog.conf, which worked on prior releases:

```
# Log ipfw messages without syncing after every message.
!ipfw
*.*                                     -/var/log/ipfw.log
```

While I continue to see ipfw messages logged to /var/log/security, they are *not* being written to /var/log/ipfw.log. Removing the "-" has no effect. What changed?


----------



## wayne47 (Jan 5, 2020)

So is it just broken?


----------

